# Connecting to my Uni wifi with wpa_supplicant - Possible?

## MorphiusFaydal

I go to Texas Tech University, and I really don't want to have to reboot into Windows every time I want to get on the University's WiFi.

There's two sets of instructions; one for generic Windows XP SP2 Wireless Zero Configuration, and one for the Intel PROSet/Wireless software.  There's also instructions for Vista and OS X, but I figured those two would be the most helpful.

So far, when I connect, I looks like I'm physically connecting to the network, but I can't get dhcpcd to get an IP address; it keeps timing out.

I've got an ipw2200 card, as well.

So, after looking at the information presented, do you think it's possible for me to get online in Gentoo at my school?

If you need more information, let me know, I'll see what I can do.

Here's my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf so far:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="bennachie"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="MyHomePSKHere"

}

network={

        ssid="linksys"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="TTUnet"

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="MyUsernameHere"

        password="MyPasswordHere"

}

```

----------

## lghman

 *MorphiusFaydal wrote:*   

> I go to Texas Tech University, and I really don't want to have to reboot into Windows every time I want to get on the University's WiFi.
> 
> There's two sets of instructions; one for generic Windows XP SP2 Wireless Zero Configuration, and one for the Intel PROSet/Wireless software.  There's also instructions for Vista and OS X, but I figured those two would be the most helpful.
> 
> So far, when I connect, I looks like I'm physically connecting to the network, but I can't get dhcpcd to get an IP address; it keeps timing out.
> ...

 

I was having a lot of problems getting dhcpcd to play nicely with my ipw2200 card for the last couple of days.  If you run 

```
# dhcpcd -d ethx
```

what is the output you get?

----------

## soccrstar

 *MorphiusFaydal wrote:*   

> I go to Texas Tech University, and I really don't want to have to reboot into Windows every time I want to get on the University's WiFi.
> 
> There's two sets of instructions; one for generic Windows XP SP2 Wireless Zero Configuration, and one for the Intel PROSet/Wireless software.  There's also instructions for Vista and OS X, but I figured those two would be the most helpful.
> 
> So far, when I connect, I looks like I'm physically connecting to the network, but I can't get dhcpcd to get an IP address; it keeps timing out.
> ...

 

have you typed 

```
iwconfig
```

 to see if you card actually associated with the essid in question. while I was trying to get mine to work I kept trying dhcpcd and it would keep timing out. I had to edit and play with /etc/conf.d/net to get it working properly. if you could post your /etc/conf.d/net as well. here's mine 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_ath0=10

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

iwpriv_I_want_a_Quad_core=(

   "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

   "set EncrypType=TKIP"

   "set WPAPSK=I_want_a_Quad_core"

)

mode_ath0="auto"

channel_ath0="6"

iwpriv_ath0="madwifi"

sleep_scan_ath0="3"

associate_timeout_ath0="10"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_ath0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

 also if you're doing it manual way 

```
wpa_supplicant -Bw -D(driver) -i(interface) -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 it may not actually associate itself as it has happened to me.

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

soccrstar:  I did check if it assosiated with the ESSID via iwconfig; that's what lead my to believe it was connecting.

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60
```

sonikntails:  I'll try that dhcpcd command when I get to school - I'm at home now, where my wireless (or my neighbor's, as the case may be  :Wink:  ) isn't totally crazy.

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

Here's what `dhcpcd -d eth1` brought:

```
azmael ~ # dhcpcd -d eth1

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = 00:12:f0:7c:0b:d7

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1029716991

Error, eth1: timed out

Info, eth1: exiting

azmael ~ # 
```

The xid seems to change every time I run it.

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

complete rundown of everything.... 

ifconfig and iwconfig

```
azmael ~ # ifconfig 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:F0:7C:08:D7  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49 errors:148 dropped:228 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:360 (360.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 Memory:b0106000-b0106fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

azmael ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"TTUnet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0E:D7:3D:DC:10   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:156  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:80   Missed beacon:1

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

dhcpcd -d eth1

```

azmael ~ # dhcpcd -d eth1

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = 00:12:f0:7c:08:d7

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 143132346

Error, eth1: timed out

Info, eth1: exiting

azmael ~ # 
```

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="bennachie"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk=PSK here.

   priority=10

}

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=8

}

network={

   ssid="TTUnet"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

   eap=PEAP

   phase1="peaplabel=0"

   phase2="autheap=MSCHAPV2"

   identity="username"

   password="password"

   priority=1

}
```

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

wpa_supplicant .conf as above:

```
azmael ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 65 6e 6e 61 63 68 69 65                        bennachie       

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=10 (0xa)

Line: 13 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys         

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=8 (0x8)

Line: 19 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     54 54 55 6e 65 74                                 TTUnet          

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x1

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

phase1 - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     70 65 61 70 6c 61 62 65 6c 3d 30                  peaplabel=0     

phase2 - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     61 75 74 68 65 61 70 3d 4d 53 43 48 41 50 56 32   autheap=MSCHAPV2

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

password - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

priority=1 (0x1)

ca_cert - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 63 65 72 74 2f 63 61 2e 70 65 6d   /etc/cert/ca.pem

Priority group 10

   id=0 ssid='bennachie'

Priority group 8

   id=1 ssid='linksys'

Priority group 1

   id=2 ssid='TTUnet'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:f0:7c:08:d7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 65 6e 6e 61 63 68 69 65                        bennachie       

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 782 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1161 bytes of scan results (7 BSSes)

Scan results: 7

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0d:65:72:bd:54

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 1 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT 802.1X

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 01 00 00

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=46): 01 00 00 2a 01 01 00 2a 01 00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65 74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72 74 69 64 3d 30

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=37):

     00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65   _networkid=TTUne

     74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72   t,nasid=wlan,por

     74 69 64 3d 30                                    tid=0           

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=17): 01 00 00 0d 02 01 00 0d 01 63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: authWhile --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state TIMEOUT

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 65 6e 6e 61 63 68 69 65                        bennachie       

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1943 bytes of scan results (12 BSSes)

Scan results: 12

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:30 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0d:65:72:bd:54

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:0d:65:72:bd:54

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=46): 01 00 00 2a 01 01 00 2a 01 00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65 74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72 74 69 64 3d 30

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=37):

     00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65   _networkid=TTUne

     74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72   t,nasid=wlan,por

     74 69 64 3d 30                                    tid=0           

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=17): 01 00 00 0d 02 01 00 0d 01 63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: authWhile --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state TIMEOUT

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1004 bytes of scan results (6 BSSes)

Scan results: 6

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=46): 01 00 00 2a 01 01 00 2a 01 00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65 74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72 74 69 64 3d 30

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=37):

     00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65   _networkid=TTUne

     74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72   t,nasid=wlan,por

     74 69 64 3d 30                                    tid=0           

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=17): 01 00 00 0d 02 01 00 0d 01 63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

azmael ~ # 
```

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

wpa_supplicant with like this:

```

#proto=RSN

#key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

```

```

azmael ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -ieth1

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 65 6e 6e 61 63 68 69 65                        bennachie       

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=10 (0xa)

Line: 13 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=7):

     6c 69 6e 6b 73 79 73                              linksys         

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=8 (0x8)

Line: 19 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     54 54 55 6e 65 74                                 TTUnet          

key_mgmt: 0x8

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

phase1 - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     70 65 61 70 6c 61 62 65 6c 3d 30                  peaplabel=0     

phase2 - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     61 75 74 68 65 61 70 3d 4d 53 43 48 41 50 56 32   autheap=MSCHAPV2

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

password - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

priority=1 (0x1)

ca_cert - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 63 65 72 74 2f 63 61 2e 70 65 6d   /etc/cert/ca.pem

Priority group 10

   id=0 ssid='bennachie'

Priority group 8

   id=1 ssid='linksys'

Priority group 1

   id=2 ssid='TTUnet'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:f0:7c:08:d7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 65 6e 6e 61 63 68 69 65                        bennachie       

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 1481 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet'

Trying to associate with 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae (SSID='TTUnet' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=14

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1478 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:29:5f:90:e8 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:29:5f:89:d6 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet'

Trying to associate with 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 (SSID='TTUnet' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=14

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=46): 01 00 00 2a 01 01 00 2a 01 00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65 74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72 74 69 64 3d 30

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=37):

     00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65   _networkid=TTUne

     74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72   t,nasid=wlan,por

     74 69 64 3d 30                                    tid=0           

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=17): 01 00 00 0d 02 01 00 0d 01 63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: authWhile --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state TIMEOUT

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1473 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 8

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0d:65:48:7e:90 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:0d:65:72:bc:fb ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:ef ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:65:72:bd:54 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:65:72:bc:7a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:0d:29:5f:8a:00 ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0d:65:72:bc:2a ssid='TTUnet' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae ssid='TTUnet'

Trying to associate with 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae (SSID='TTUnet' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=14

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:0d:65:48:7e:ae

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=46): 01 00 00 2a 01 01 00 2a 01 00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65 74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72 74 69 64 3d 30

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=37):

     00 6e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 69 64 3d 54 54 55 6e 65   _networkid=TTUne

     74 2c 6e 61 73 69 64 3d 77 6c 61 6e 2c 70 6f 72   t,nasid=wlan,por

     74 69 64 3d 30                                    tid=0           

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f                           cnicolso        

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=17): 01 00 00 0d 02 01 00 0d 01 63 6e 69 63 6f 6c 73 6f

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_deauthenticate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:0e:d7:3d:dc:10 from blacklist (clear)

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

azmael ~ # 
```

I talked to one of the network guys, and he said they used IEEE 802.1x to authenticate.

----------

## Master Chef

Heyy, another Gentoo-user at TTU   :Very Happy: .

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="TTUnet"

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="TTU_UserName"

#Whatever your user name is. "JSmith" or something.

        password="TTU_Password"

#Whatever your password is.

#       phase1="peaplabel=0"

#I have this commented out, I forgot why. But it works.

        priority=5

        ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/Verisign_RSA_Secure_Server_CA.pem"

}

```

That worked for me last spring. Make sure you have wpa_cli configured somewhere to use dhcpcd, most of the time, this works better than the authentication does in Windows. I found the problem a lot of the time was that for some odd reason or another, wpa_supplicant wouldn't set the WEP key (stupid me, I forgot to probe for the necessary modules). So make sure you can set a wep key manually in iwconfig.

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

 *Master Chef wrote:*   

> Heyy, another Gentoo-user at TTU  .
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Well, I'll have to go see if this works.  :Smile: 

I've got this set up in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

I'm guessing that's not what you're referring to to get wpa_cli set up to use dhcp and iwconfig to set the key?  Any pointers on where/how I'd set that up?

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

Okay, now I'm gonna beg for help.  I seem to be having the same trouble you where...

wpa_supplicant seems to be authenticating to the network, I'm associating with the ESSID, but no WEP key is getting set....

How do I do that?  :Smile: 

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

< bump >  ?

----------

